# What are the best box-set or lp set of medieval & renaissance you purchassed



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here are the most super box-set of these era

Naxos saint and sinner , not the best but good for newbie to these respective era, nice sleeve hem, im loyal to naxos i purchased almost every alte musik they put out 10 cd great selection, the only critic i heard is not enought instrumental music well, ok but those this mean it's bad hell no, grab it if your a newbie or affectionados of this erayou will discover lots of stuff.

You aknowledge deprofundis know his stuff hey, and i own it to you guys not everything but lots of things, so thank you, because of you kind folks i discover an interrest for some opera, that i snob for a long time, i was wrong...Bartok bluebeard i.e stravinsky nightingale and ect.

But let focus on subject Box-set hm??

Almost forgot Gesualdo Box-set very good, the only critic i have to make is why did nobody ever try to translate all madrigal in french, because sadely in german and english some poetic verse or a bit far lingistically from italian and french is closer since similarity between french and italian language, otherwise it would be perfect.

John Dowland 4 cd box-set nigel north, ok once again some critic claim it's not the utter best but i find it decent

Ars subtilior box set, vertue contra furrore and figure of harmony = awesome!!!
You need oth because ...music is food for the mind.

Knights maid and miracle very decent ars vetus ars nova compilation

What else, what about Brilliant classical,
(ok it's not renaissance but sylvius leopold wiess box set 12 cds, if your into lute music )

O magnum mysterium you will get a decent choice of renaissance franco flemish, some people find it lame because old or whatever .. but you will get Dufay, Josquin ,Ockeghem , Brumel , Finck, Isaac and sme gombert, trust me on this it's not that old or bad, i dont know why people bash this releases, it's affortable not the utter best but decent recording , i recommended all does to mess a bit whit loudness (bassus) on your sound gear if you can hmm?
Than finally this masterpiece of choice and taste, this is the utter best Box-set of genra and era, rare stuff obscur stuff even i did not know woaww major , incredible i love Huelgas Ensemble Paul van Nevel is a genieous on sony classical, this is tasty , so many cd 15 cds holy mother!!! i did not listen to it entirely, since so hudge in lenght & material diversity great very great im so impressed, trust me on this one you need this because stuff like Utopia Triumphant is Hudge, the manchicourt cd is hard to find these days alone , and the gombert is excellent and there more i did not read all or explore all i was buzzy.

Now you are in buzzines whit all of this i swear, even if christianism forbid , im so sure, can you trust me please.

Than about Vynil Box set i seen an ars vetus compilation of trouvere once ago for like 29.99 canadian if im lucky it will still be there now im so broke on a diet of coffe , bread whiteout butter tuna, im so lame but i feel so happy in the process.

One more thing , i became a stout beer occasional drinker,i completly stop smoking weed for 5 days i nevers been that long for years i had been frozen legalization and the facts Trudeau and is buddy or gonna do money annoy me, what change since weed is so lucrative, price of ciggies still the same it's a scam and im not waiting freezing my a** 7 hours for stupid weed no sir hell no im not some 18 year old pathetic bujned, but not perfect either i still smoke cigarette and drink stout beer once in a while not every day moderate ,pretty mutch so, and perhaps i said pêrhaps strong 40% alcool is for holiday only and only (this mean x-mas this mean me birthday and that about it(holliday)The first four days were the worst now i defrost me permafrost brain and i have a better memory, im faster , time longer but i re learn to appreciated music whiteout substance , only stout beer or tea coffee nothing more.I turned a page on my life dont feel superior or judgemental about it for other , they do there thing i do mine, end of the story, i started to lift weight my abs are harder than steel, iim more cut? if you will than ever.

My farther were suprise when i pulled out the climatisor by myself he said darn son this is so heavy , how the hell did you do this , it's too heavy for one person, i said it'S NOT THAT HEAVY Im stronger.

Im still the same guys, im deprofundis and i know know music can and could be appreciated whiteout stupid pot, game over, i win over addioction, but my tobacco ddiction too strong i still smoke but pretty mutch less.
Someone is goeing to tell me 5 days is not that mutch ,. well for me it is i wass stoned chronic effect for 20 years, i was irritable the first 4 days than it stop.

Succes!!!!

So what do you have to says to deprofundis , i swear it's not bogus news or lies i only drink 3 small can of stout 5% in four days like one a days not more than this, thus said resonable.

:tiphat:

p.s i thought i was trap in a routine smoking forever , because i was hook on this stuff.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratulations on the changes you've made!

As for early music box sets, I like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Franco-Flemish-Masterworks-Hilliard-Ensemble/dp/B008BT104M I bought it for my dad last Christmas.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> Congratulations on the changes you've made!
> 
> As for early music box sets, I like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Franco-Flemish-Masterworks-Hilliard-Ensemble/dp/B008BT104M I bought it for my dad last Christmas.


Thank you so mutch i vreally appreciate you support, very kind


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have heard very little of this (one disk, Canticles of Ecstasy), and really have not heard Medieval music otherwise, but if I were looking to get into Medieval music, this looks like an extremely nice set, and if the right price comes along, I very well might purchase it.

Hildegard Von Bingen Edition 









Look at the awesome write-up on Amazon:


> The first ever collection of the complete works by Hildegard von Bingen recorded by Sequentia, in a specially designed Deluxe Edition in shape of a Graduale book. 9 CD-set including 152 page standalone book with complete texts and translations. The Sequentia recrdings of Hildegard s works are contained on 8 releases (more than eleven hours of music) for the DHM label and include all of Hildegard s 77 symphoniae as well as her music drama Ordo Virtutum (recorded twice, with an interval of 15 years between the two radically different productions). The accompanying booklets are considered models of research and total almost 400 pages. One of these releases, Canticles of Ecstasy, received several international awards (including an Edison Prize, a Disque d Or, and a Grammy nomination for best choral recording) and has sold more than a million copies worldwide. In 2009 an anthology was released, containing exceptional tracks from six of Sequentia s Hildegard recordings on DHM. In 2012 the final recording of the complete works, Celestial Hierarchy, was brought to life by Sequentia s co-founder and director Benjamin Bagby, to commemorate the elevation of Hildegard von Bingen to Sainthood and Doctor Ecclesiae (2011), to finish Sequentia s complete works project on the DHM/Sony label and thus to honor the life s work of Barbara Thornton. For this recording, a multi-generational ensemble of seven women s voices was assembled under Bagby s direction, together with the flautist Norbert Rodenkirchen and Bagby playing harp.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

A 2-CD set of the Tallis Scholars performing major works by De Prez, Taverner, Victoria, Palestrina, Byrd, Tallis. I felt this and a few more individual works were all I needed of the period so far.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't have a huge medieval/Renaissance collection, I'll be honest. I tend to get hold of the more famous pieces, and sadly rarely explore further.

Not a boxed set per se, but my favourite collection of "old stuff" (!) has to be the series of CDs of John Taverner's masses on Hyperion, The Sixteen and Harry Christophers. These are unendingly glorious pieces.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> I don't have a huge medieval/Renaissance collection, I'll be honest. I tend to get hold of the more famous pieces, and sadly rarely explore further.
> 
> Not a boxed set per se, but my favourite collection of "old stuff" (!) has to be the series of CDs of John Taverner's masses on Hyperion, The Sixteen and Harry Christophers. These are unendingly glorious pieces.


J,aithankm you gs


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

One instant-have-almost-all-of-it box that I know of for early music is the SEON collection from Sony: 85 discs.















Note that this box includes Baroque and Classical music (Vivaldi, Mozart, Boccherini) too, but contains quite a few discs of Medieval and Renaissance music (from Gregorian Chant to Lawes and Monteverdi).

The two volumes of the Vivarte collection also feature early music, again up to the classical period. Having both boxes proves a wealth of music in my listening room. 
Here is a look at Volume 2:















Of course, there are several such boxes. They can be expensive, but you can generally find them discounted or for lower prices as used collections. Used they are generally in good condition, since most of the folks who buy these in the first place are the kinds of folks who take care of their things. In any case, you get a wealth of music for the money.

By the way, the Hildegard von Bingen box set shown in a post above also sits on my disc shelf. Another treasure.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about this 50-CD box set: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GIUU9EM

















Here is a link with the content listed and a much better price than Amazon.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

awesome
 i salute you guys


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Yeah, that Hildegard 9cd edition set is on my watchlist as well. Only the right price also has to coincide with either Christmas or my birthday. Exceedingly complicated business in other words. Another set to get is Gothic voices - a 3 disc set on Hyperion. All three disks had won awards and are phenomenally good.









I don't buy huge sets, although I like to look at them on my computer screen, and sample tracks online. They give me ideas what to listen and it's a pleasant way to spend your breaks. However, the ownership of such box sets makes me nervous. Another disadvantage for me is that almost all of them have solo organ cds and I avoid having even one in my collection.

Interesting, Florilegium box has Rooley's Gesualdo which I think I would like to get, separately I suppose, but I'm very interested in Gesualdo madrigals books 5 and 6 right now, so, to get several versions of each seems like a good idea. Incidentally there is a Gesualdo box on Naxos that I'm thinking to buy it was mentioned in one of deprofundis threads, so, many thanks deprofundis, this brought the box to my attention:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> awesome
> i salute you guys


We love searching CD sets online.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> We love searching CD sets online.


Hear, hear 

Another 3cd set on Naxos Capilla Antigua De Chinchilla slipped my mind, haven't thought about it for a while. Considering it. I've heard only 3-4 tracks from Percival's lament and Tristan's harp and nothing from Endechar ( Sephardic romances and songs). Nice, what I heard from those two disks, but they don't push Gothic voices from the priority slot in my list.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

NAXOS 10 CD set: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFDKT24


----------

